# What ton coils should I use?



## PsychosDreams218 (Dec 5, 2004)

I got a 65 Impala with a Chrome 2 pump street setup with 6 batteries.I was wondering what ton coil should I buy?3 ton,2 ton?The place that installed my hydros used my stock coils and they are too soft.Any help is appreciated.Thanks


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

1 tom pre cuts ( dont know for sure )
or 2 ton pre cuts........ they ride stiff though.
3 tons are waaaaaaaaay to stiff for what you have in there

reason i say pre cuts is because they are flat on both sides ( helps with coil over ) if coil under, but a 2 ton and cut 1 coil in half.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

4 1/2 ton!!!! :biggrin: . If you need some pre cut coils i have my old ones out of my 66 i'll sell ya.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

3.5 in the front 2 in the back stay away from pre cuts just do your coilover the right way you should be fine turn the flat part of the coil up and or run a top cup, keeps the spring from busting thru the tower


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PsychosDreams218_@Nov 16 2005, 04:25 AM~4215377
> *I got a 65 Impala with a Chrome 2 pump street setup with 6 batteries.I was wondering what ton coil should I buy?3 ton,2 ton?The place that installed my hydros used my stock coils and they are too soft.Any help is appreciated.Thanks
> *



hey homie what's up...? You looking to hop that car? If your just looking for a good replacement and a ok ride 1's or 2 tons...


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

i still say for 2 pumps and only 6 batteries ( not enough weight for anything higher then 2 ton ) for a semi comfy ride anyway........


pic shows pre cuts ( flat on both sides ) and just cut ( angled one end )
again, the cars ass end will not be heavy enough to compres that turn
pic shows top and bottom cups


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Nov 16 2005, 10:46 AM~4216121
> *i still say for 2 pumps and only 6 batteries ( not enough weight for anything higher then 2 ton ) for a semi comfy ride anyway........
> pic shows pre cuts ( flat on both sides ) and just cut ( angled one end )
> again, the cars ass end will not be heavy enough to compres that turn
> ...



if they sre cut coils then you should run them the cut ends down.. I found that seems to work out..


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Nov 16 2005, 10:49 AM~4216139
> *if they sre cut coils then you should run them the cut ends down.. I found that seems to work out..
> *


it would work alot better it seems like.

i just like the pre cuts cause of the fact there flat on both sides.
you could heat the cut turn and beet it flat then grind even


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Nov 16 2005, 10:52 AM~4216156
> *it would work alot better it seems like.
> 
> i just like the pre cuts cause of the fact there flat on both sides.
> ...



True...

if you're not hopping you can cut them and heat them and squash the cut end in a vice... another trick is to cut the coil the long way in the turn so you have a more flat surface but it takes a bit with a cutting wheel to do that..


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Nov 16 2005, 10:55 AM~4216162
> *True...
> 
> if you're not hopping you can cut them and heat them and squash the cut end in a vice... another trick is to cut the coil the long way in the turn so you have a more flat surface but it takes a bit with a cutting wheel to do that..
> *


 i tried that........ i dont have the pateince it takes for that. 

im just tryin to give insight here. it'll work no matter how he does it, just some ways are better then others.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Nov 16 2005, 09:52 AM~4216156
> *it would work alot better it seems like.
> 
> i just like the pre cuts cause of the fact there flat on both sides.
> ...


I have the same problem, i'm replacing my rear coils, what do you recommend? I have a 87 Cutlass, 2 pumps, 6 batteries. I have a set of 3 1/2 tons up front with 1/2 of turn cut out of the full stack, and i have 3 1/2 turns of 3 tons on the rear. My ride is way too stiff, i can deal with it, but some times i drive with my Kid and my Girl, so i need a little more comfortable ride on the rear, it's too fucking stiff. Someone told me to just get some front stock coils from a Cadillac, what do you think? or should i just get the 1 ton pre cuts?


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Nov 16 2005, 11:22 AM~4216344
> *i tried that........ i dont have the pateince it takes for that.
> 
> im just tryin to give insight here. it'll work no matter how he does it, just some ways are better then others.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 16 2005, 01:03 PM~4217225
> *I have the same problem, i'm replacing my rear coils, what do you recommend? I have a 87 Cutlass, 2 pumps, 6 batteries. I have a set of 3 1/2 tons up front with 1/2 of turn cut out of the full stack, and i have 3 1/2 turns of 3 tons on the rear. My ride is way too stiff, i can deal with it, but some times i drive with my Kid and my Girl, so i need a little more comfortable ride on the rear, it's too fucking stiff. Someone told me to just get some front stock coils from a Cadillac, what do you think? or should i just get the 1 ton pre cuts?
> *


i will never use front stock coils out of anything! they are way to mushy. 
i used front coils out of a 1 ton duelly with a 454 in it, still to mushy when lifting it. ( but it did ride alot nicer then 2 tons!)
again, i have never used the 1 tons from pro hopper, but i would think they would be perfect since stock is to soft, and 2 tons are also to stiff..........and baby bear said my coils aaaaaaaaaaaaare juuuuuuuuuuuuuuust riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight, lol.....anyway, try the 1 tons. 
i think it was you who said " fuck accumes" maybe it wasnt - i cant remember - but accumes would make it ride like a caddy with or without coils!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Nov 16 2005, 01:59 PM~4218052
> *i will never use front stock coils out of anything! they are way to mushy.
> i used front coils out of a 1 ton duelly with a 454 in it, still to mushy when lifting it. ( but it did ride alot nicer then 2 tons!)
> again, i have never used the 1 tons from pro hopper, but i would think they would be perfect since stock is to soft, and 2 tons are also to stiff..........and baby bear said  my coils aaaaaaaaaaaaare juuuuuuuuuuuuuuust riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight, lol.....anyway, try the 1 tons.
> ...


Thanks Homie. I'll try the 1 Ton Coils. Naaw, i never said fuck Accumulators(never owned any) i never Dog anybody or the things they use or do to their Rides. To each his own is my motto   I remember when i first got my Ride Cut, about 4 years ago, it had a Coil Under and they used the Stock front Springs from my Car, it did ride alot better then Now.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Which Coils have you used? And what do you mean by too mushy when lifting? I'm not really worryed about when i lift it, it's more of when i'm Driving around with the Family.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 16 2005, 04:08 PM~4218409
> *Which Coils have you used? And what do you mean by too mushy when lifting? I'm not really worryed about when i lift it, it's more of when i'm Driving around with the Family.
> *


i have used 1 tons from reds yeeeeaaaars back ( and love the ride BUTit was a totally different car/weight)\
i have used stocks from front of the vehicle i did
i have used the stocks from a 1 ton duelly ( 454)
and 2 tons

mushy: hit the switch and theres a reaction time...the coil compresses THEN lifts the car. if your not worried about it liftin quick, go stock front coils :thumbsup: BUT when you hit a bump- it "swooshes" up and down, alot when broken in

my wife HATED the ride also, i got accumes on it, we both said i wont own another lifter car without them in the rear. 
like i tell everyone, if accumes had nuts, i'd swing off em :biggrin:


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 16 2005, 11:03 AM~4217225
> *I have the same problem, i'm replacing my rear coils, what do you recommend? I have a 87 Cutlass, 2 pumps, 6 batteries. I have a set of 3 1/2 tons up front with 1/2 of turn cut out of the full stack, and i have 3 1/2 turns of 3 tons on the rear. My ride is way too stiff, i can deal with it, but some times i drive with my Kid and my Girl, so i need a little more comfortable ride on the rear, it's too fucking stiff. Someone told me to just get some front stock coils from a Cadillac, what do you think? or should i just get the 1 ton pre cuts?
> *



1 tons pre cut are good for the rear with 6 batteries, stock caddy coils are bit too soft


----------



## PsychosDreams218 (Dec 5, 2004)

So should I go with 2 ton coils all the way around for front and rear?I do have coil over in the rear but I posted this question because of the front being too soft because of the stock coils.Should I replace the rear too?Because I am pretty sure the stock coils were used in the rear too.Thanks


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PsychosDreams218_@Nov 17 2005, 10:07 AM~4223408
> *So should I go with 2 ton coils all the way around for front and rear?I do have coil over in the rear but I posted this question because of the front being too soft because of the stock coils.Should I replace the rear too?Because I am pretty sure the stock coils were used in the rear too.Thanks
> *


2 tons are just as soft in the front with a v8. i had 2 tons in a v6 yeas ago and it was ok, still soft. atleast 3 ton in the front, and 1-2 ton in the rear( my rule for myself )


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Nov 17 2005, 09:39 AM~4223580
> *2 tons are just as soft in the front with a v8. i had 2 tons in a v6 yeas ago and it was ok, still soft.  atleast 3 ton in the front, and 1-2 ton in the rear( my rule for myself )
> *


Good look'n out Homie, Sometimes you can really get some good Info on here. Do you know if MoreBounce sells the 1 ton pre cuts? Everybody i've checked with only has the 2 tons, i really don't want to use those. If not i'm just going to try and find some stock front Caddy Springs and chopp them. Thanks for any Info.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 17 2005, 12:19 PM~4224212
> *Good look'n out Homie, Sometimes you can really get some good Info on here. Do you know if MoreBounce sells the 1 ton pre cuts? Everybody i've checked with only has the 2 tons, i really don't want to use those. If not i'm just going to try and find some stock front Caddy Springs and chopp them. Thanks for any Info.
> *


 pro hopper's website said they have the 1 tons..... thats the only place i know of. cce is 2 ton and i think the rest are 2 ton also. 
reds USED to have the 1 tons , not sure if they still do or not


----------

